# Netzwerk einrichten



## mipooh (20. August 2003)

Nachdem mit VNC meine Verbindung von Notebook zum Hauptcomputer schon mal gut geklappt hat, bin ich auf den Geschmack gekommen.

Kann ich auch 3 Computer so miteinander verbinden, dass ich jeweils frei wählen kann, welcher nun von wem bearbeitet wird, incl. sämtlichen Datenzugriffen und einer gemeinsamen Verbindung ins Internet?

Also nicht wie jetzt, wo ich ja nur einen Computer als Ein/Ausgabegerät benutze, sondern ich würde gern den ersten Computer voll nutzen können und trotzdem Zugriff auf den 2ten haben, für den 3ten ist nur die gemeinsame Internetverbindung wichtig.

Ach noch eine Frage: Gibt es auch sowas wie "echte Slaves",also quasi Monitor mit Tastatur, die nur per Netzwerk als Fernbedienung dienen?


----------



## Scorp (20. August 2003)

Ich versteh nicht was du meinst, willst du von 3 Notebooks gleichzeitig auf den einen Rechner oder wie?

Es gibt Terminals die keine Festplatte oder so haben, dafür brauchst du allerdings n TerminalServer, geh mal und hol dir Citrix Metaframe, das gibts bei dir ja für ca. 3$


----------



## Christian Fein (20. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mipooh _
> *
> Ach noch eine Frage: Gibt es auch sowas wie "echte Slaves",also quasi Monitor mit Tastatur, die nur per Netzwerk als Fernbedienung dienen? *



Linux mit XFree.

Du kannst jeden X übersnetzwerk forwarden. Die performance dabei ist sehr gut, besonders im vergleich zu vnc technik da alles vom lokalem X gerendert wird.


----------



## mipooh (20. August 2003)

*kein Softwarepirat*

Bei uns gibt es das alles zwar, aber ich weiss nicht, ob Sie es schon wussten....
Als ich auf diesem "Weg" Dreamweaver kennengelernt habe, habe ich es am nächsten Tag per Internet gekauft, als Studio MX für 798 Us$. Ausprobieren finde ich ok, und auch, dass jeder selber entscheiden muss, was er tut. Aber ich mag niemandem etwas nehmen, was er nicht freiwillig hergibt. 

Daher warte ich voller Ungeduld auf meine Linuxe.
Damit bin ich solche Überlegungen hoffentlich für immer los.

Meine MS Betriebssysteme habe ich alle mehrfach bezahlt, da sie ja als OEM Versionen immer mit den Computern verkauft wurden. Somit habe ich etliche Win 95 / 98 und ME Lizenzen, und doch wollen die jedesmal wieder ein Schweinegeld, wenn sie mal was neues rausbringen.
Leider habe ich das alles etwas spät erkannt, auch bei Dreamweaver, die so MS-treu sind, dass man deren Webseite (als Kunde) nur mit IE betreten kann.

Diese Abhängigkeiten bei gleichzeitiger Verführung zur "Kriminalität" sind sowas von typisch für die westliche Welt. Hier empfindet niemand sowas als "kriminell", man nimmt das, was die Natur bietet und wenn sie eine Kopiermöglichkeit bietet....Bei einem Monatsverdienst von 100 Euro sind fast 200 für eine XP-Lizenz auch eine echte Herausforderung. Stellt Euch mal vor, Ihr müsstet dafür 3000 Euro zahlen!

Gut, dass es eine Alternative gibt.

Das mit dem Linux-Netzwerk werde ich dann probieren, wenn die CDs endlich kommen. Wegen der Verkabelung, brauche ich da in einem Computer eine 2te Netzwerkkarte?

Oder wie geht das Hardwareseitig?


----------

